# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  زمان مصاحبه فوریت پزشکی اسداباد

## مسعود94

سلام دوستان فوریتی بامرام   عزیزان می شه بگید زمان مصاحبه فوریت پزشکی اسد اباد چه موقعست

----------

